# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Zmiany organiczne w mózgu a osobowość nieprawidłowa

## Draaxx

Witam!

 Moja Mama dostała ostatnio zaświadczenie od lekarza psychiatry z wnioskiem końcowym - zaburzenia depresyjne w procesie zmian organicznych w mózgu. Czy te zmiany mogą prowadzić do * osobowości nieprawidłowej*? Znalazłem taką definicję tej osobowości :


 Obecnie przyjmuje się kryteria diagnostyczne osobowości nieprawidłowej sformułowane przez wybitnego znawcę zagadnienia - Cleckleya (1985): 
 *trwała niezdolność do związków uczuciowych z innymi ludźmi, 
 *bezosobowy stosunek do życia seksualnego (przedmiotowe traktowanie partnera), 
 *brak poczucia winy, wstydu i odpowiedzialności, 
 *nieumiejętność odraczania satysfakcji (dążenie do natychmiastowego zaspokajania popędów i potrzeb), 
 *utrwalone i nieadekwatne zachowania antyspołeczne, 
 *autodestrukcyjny wzorzec życia (np. po okresie dobrego przystosowania, a nawet sukcesów, niszczenie dotychczasowych osiągnięć z przyczyn niezrozumiałych dla otoczenia), nieumiejętność planowania *odległych celów (koncentracja na teraźniejszości), 
 *niezdolność przewidywania skutków swojego postępowania, 
 *niezdolność wyciągania wniosków z przeszłych doświadczeń (tj. nieefektywność uczenia się), 
 nie dające się logicznie wyjaśnić przerywanie konstruktywnej działalności, 
 *swoisty brak wglądu, 
 w miarę sprawna ogólna inteligencja, formalnie nie zaburzona, 
 *nierozróżnianie granicy między rzeczywistością a fikcją, prawdą a kłamstwem, 
 *brak lęku, 
 *nietypowa lub niezwykła reakcja na alkohol, 
 *częste szantażowanie samobójstwem, 
 *tendencje do samouszkodzeń. 

 Skutkami powyższych cech jest niedostateczna adaptacja, zachowania antyspołeczne, brak wykształcenia pomimo *dobrej inteligencji*, brak zawodu, brak stałych związków rodzinnych, uleganie nałogom (alkohol, rzadko inne uzależnienia), częste konflikty z porządkiem prawnym, które raczej są drobne i przypadkowe (rzadziej są to przestępstwa złożone, planowane). Do dziś nie jest znana geneza osobowości nieprawidłowej. Uwarunkowań jej poszukiwano, uwzględniając zarówno czynniki biologiczne, jak i społeczno-kulturowe (proces wychowania i socjalizacji). Udoskonalenie metod badania mózgu spowodowało wydzielenie swoistej kategorii osobowości nieprawidłowej, uwarunkowanej nabytym, zwłaszcza w okresie płodowym, okołoporodowym lub we wczesnym dzieciństwie, uszkodzeniem ośrodkowego układu nerwowego. Osobowość nieprawidłową o podłożu organicznym nazywamy encefalopatią lub charakteropatią (tj. organicznymi zaburzeniami charakteru). Osobowość encefalopatyczna charakteryzują bardziej lub mniej wyraźne objawy zespołu organicznego, jak np. chwiejność emocjonalna, drażliwość, wybuchowość, skłonność do czynów impulsywnych, obniżenie sprawności intelektualnej itp.

 Wiekszość tych kryteriów zgadza się z moją matką, na ile może to być spowodowane tymi zmianami organicznymi?

 Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź i zainteresowanie

----------


## SirArgal

Mózg jest dość delikatny i podatny na uszkodzenia. To co przytoczyłeś znane jest w społeczeństwie jako psychopatia. Pytasz na ile może być to spowodowane zmianami organicznymi. To zależy od umiejscowienia tych zmian. Nie da się tego leczyć, ciężko jest z tym żyć ( wiem, ponieważ zajmuję się podobnym przypadkiem).

W razie pytań, pisz.

----------


## Draaxx

> Mózg jest dość delikatny i podatny na uszkodzenia. To co przytoczyłeś znane jest w społeczeństwie jako psychopatia. Pytasz na ile może być to spowodowane zmianami organicznymi. To zależy od umiejscowienia tych zmian. Nie da się tego leczyć, ciężko jest z tym żyć ( wiem, ponieważ zajmuję się podobnym przypadkiem).
> 
> W razie pytań, pisz.


Chodzi o to, że moja matka walczy ze mną, pozywa na policje mnie i mojego Ojca wymyślając szczegóły, których nie było i nie wiem co dalej robić bo raz twierdzi, że się mnie boi a drugi raz, że jestem mile widziany. Przez ostatnie dwa lata mnie prowokowała, żebym coś jej zrobił, obrażała moją dziewczynę z która sama mnie poznała ale mama twierdzi, że to ja jestem zły a ona sobie nie ma nic do zarzucenia i nic złego mi nie zrobiła. Zbliża się kolejna sprawa, sędzia powiedział jej ostatnio, że cały czas kłamie ( po 20 minutach sprawy ), nie wiem co dalej z tym zrobić? czy sąd uzna zaświadczenie o zmianach w mózgu i odsunie zarzuty?

----------


## SirArgal

możliwe że sąd poprosi biegłego o opinie, w takiej sytuacji mama zostanie skierowana na przymusowe badanie. Sędzia nie lubi wydawać wyroku jeśli się na czymś nie zna - choć jak sam napisałeś, poznał się na jej kłamstwach. 

Pytanie co zrobi sąd w takiej kwestii - o to należałoby zapytać prawnika. Z medycznej strony, sąd powinien skierować ją na przymusową obserwację psychiatryczną. Wtedy to od opinii lekarza będzie zależało, co dalej stanie się z Twoją mamą. Sprawy tego typu nie są proste. Jeśli Twoja mama wysunęła zarzuty przeciw Tobie, to sąd nie powinien orzekać Twojej winy w momencie gdy sama specyfika sprawy (podejrzenie jakiejś choroby psychicznej u osoby oskarżającej) jest nie jasna.

----------


## Draaxx

> możliwe że sąd poprosi biegłego o opinie, w takiej sytuacji mama zostanie skierowana na przymusowe badanie. Sędzia nie lubi wydawać wyroku jeśli się na czymś nie zna - choć jak sam napisałeś, poznał się na jej kłamstwach. 
> 
> Pytanie co zrobi sąd w takiej kwestii - o to należałoby zapytać prawnika. Z medycznej strony, sąd powinien skierować ją na przymusową obserwację psychiatryczną. Wtedy to od opinii lekarza będzie zależało, co dalej stanie się z Twoją mamą. Sprawy tego typu nie są proste. Jeśli Twoja mama wysunęła zarzuty przeciw Tobie, to sąd nie powinien orzekać Twojej winy w momencie gdy sama specyfika sprawy (podejrzenie jakiejś choroby psychicznej u osoby oskarżającej) jest nie jasna.


Przed wnioskami było wpisane coś takiego:
 *aktualnie sprawność intelektualna procesów poznawczych wskazuje na występowanie zmian organicznych w mózgu, w postaci zaburzeń pamięci bezpośredniej co do zapamiętywania bodźców werbalnych i wzrokowych, trudności w programowaniu działania, zaburzenia procesów myślenia, trudności w spostrzeganiu szczeółów z całości obrazu, zubożenie zasoboów werbalnych, fluencja słowana, trudność w koncentracji uwagi*

Mam nadzieję, że sąd po przedstawieniu zaświadczenia o zdrowiu psychicznym sam zadecyduje o świeżym badaniu. Jeśli się okaże, że są zakłamane to ja nie wiem z kim żyłem przez ostatnie 25 lat

----------

